# Gill Flukes, Help Fast!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Having my first outbreak of some bad FW from what we've found out it's gill flukes, has infected two of my Eureka females thus far, their gills are red, what medication can i give them??

Is there a good survival rate from fish having this?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know anything about them but here is a website that I found that might help http://www.fishpalace.org/danscomments.html#Flukes


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The most important step in preventing a serious fluke or indeed any parasite problem is first to investigate abnormal behaviour - that is incessant rubbing and flashing or lethargy. Take a scrape and see what's going on. Don't just say "parasites" and dump some chemical into the water. It is important to know what you're dealing with and how severe the problem is. In severe cases it is important to do a follow up at the end of the treatment to see how effective it has been. How severe is severe? One or two flukes in a mucus sample is not abnormal. Any more than that definitely warrants treatment.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Praziquantel is the drug of choice for flukes & their unhatched eggs. Prazi-pro should do the trick. Other meds like clout & fluketabs will nail the adults, but they can't zap the eggs like prazi-pro. I highly recommend it, lest the unhatched eggs make the problem worse someday.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm ok, i added aquarium salt last night to the tank the female seemed to be responded better to it not hanging out anymore swimming normally but cheeks still red, prazi-pro any idea's where i could find the stuff?
ebay?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a fairly new product, but not all _that_ new, so it's easy to find in most fishshops & fish supply catalogs.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

K will look for that stuff.

Here's a picture of one of the females infected:


----------

